
Secret debugger discovered in AMD CPUs - ableal
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/11/15/amd_secret_debugger/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
There are comments on the previous submissions of this story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1897522>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1897583>

------
devmonk
Wonder if there is any significance to 9C5A203A.

~~~
justmoon
It's a secret value that puts AMD processors into an undocumented debug mode.

[http://www.techeye.net/security/hackable-debug-mode-found-
in...](http://www.techeye.net/security/hackable-debug-mode-found-in-amd-cpus)

